

Are Hot U.S. Startups The New Bling For Rich Russians? - moses1400
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/20/are-hot-u-s-startups-the-new-bling-for-rich-russians

======
jamesbritt
Posted here, with active discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1006695>

